# Valentine's Day in Fayettenam



## Marauder06 (Feb 14, 2016)

...that awkward moment when the cops ruin your Valentine's Day plans. :)

Valentine's Day Ruined By Fort Bragg Prostitution Sting » Article 107 News


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 14, 2016)

Fucking po-po always ruining a good time.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 15, 2016)

I like Red Lobster.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 15, 2016)

Now they know why it was a bad idea to close down Rick's....  it was an establishment that fully redistributed wealth into the Fayettenam economy from multiple sources....


----------



## AWP (Feb 15, 2016)

A prostitution sting on Bragg?  How many members of COSCOM and 44th Med were "AWOL" the day after?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 15, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> A prostitution sting on Bragg?  How many members of COSCOM and 44th Med were "AWOL" the day after?


I was doing it wrong all this time.
I thought Corps Whore was a job title, not a metaphor


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> A prostitution sting on Bragg?  How many members of COSCOM and 44th Med were "AWOL" the day after?





DA SWO said:


> I was doing it wrong all this time.
> I thought Corps Whore was a job title, not a metaphor



Jesus, how did I not know about this. Do some of the females in the support battalions pimp themselves out?


----------



## x SF med (Feb 16, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> A prostitution sting on Bragg?  How many members of COSCOM and 44th Med were "AWOL" the day after?



Free, they weren't AWOL, they were on sick call, getting the Silver Bullet at the command of the 1SG and XO (their 'off-duty' employers).  Or, at least that's what the paperwork will say.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 16, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Free, they weren't AWOL, they were on sick call, getting the Silver Bullet at the command of the 1SG and XO (their 'off-duty' employers).  Or, at least that's what the paperwork will say.


----------



## lre2020 (Feb 16, 2016)

When will the U.S. start handling this like the Swedish??

And what's wrong with Red Lobster? I could think of a lot worse places to take a date.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 17, 2016)

lre2020 said:


> When will the U.S. start handling this like the Swedish??
> 
> And what's wrong with Red Lobster? I could think of a lot worse places to take a date.


Let's go to Red Lobster and get crabs is not how you start your dating adventure off.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 17, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Let's go to Red Lobster and get crabs is not how you start your dating adventure off.



It is if there's at least one EOD tech involved.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 17, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> It is if there's at least one EOD tech involved.



Yeah but EOD crabs live in the light....


----------

